

The Nintendo Wii U brower has a specialized javascript API for the GamePad - vyrotek
http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/built-in-software/browser-specs/extended-functionality/?

======
conroy
There is also the HTML 5 Gamepad API[1]. Sadly, only Chrome and Firefox
Nightly implement the spec.

[1]:
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/doodles/gamepad/](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/doodles/gamepad/)

------
vyrotek
It wasn't obvious to me at first but there is a sample page which you can view
on the GamePad which will display various inputs.

[http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/built-in-software/browser-
specs...](http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/built-in-software/browser-
specs/sample/)

------
rwg
And if the browser supported a full-screen mode and WebGL, that might be
really really cool...

~~~
vyrotek
Nintendo also has something called "Nintendo Web Framework" which I believe is
actually meant to develop games and software for the Wii using web
technologies. As I understand it, it's actually already used for various
"apps" that come with the Wii U. This framework is probably what Nintendo
would rather have you use to actually develop games and put them on the eShop.

[http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/stock/meeting/130627qa/03.ht...](http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/stock/meeting/130627qa/03.html)
(Question 11)

~~~
Roritharr
Nintendo is also giving out free Unity Pro licenses to Indie Developers that
have atleast one game already released.

Pretty smart strategy i guess.

------
Killah911
The headline should say "browser" not "brower", unless Wii decided to rename
the browser to something cuter

~~~
rcfox
If Nintendo wants to be cute, then "Bowser" would be much more appropriate.

